# Planning a trip to Mt. Rainier and Mt. Hood



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The only thing I can say about September is that you might be risking colder temps. Making the surface not so enjoyable to ride down. Avy danger is most likely minimal. It never truly goes away but I would guess most people are not rocking avy gear then. Unless of course you get new snow. That can change everything. I would browse through turns all year, plenty of trip reports from Rainier there. Then get to more specific questions. Some crusty old goats there but if you ask nicely and listen you should get what you are looking for. Also hiring a guide is never a bad idea. It'll save you a ton of time and make your chances of being successful much higher.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Contact:
> 
> *Wolf Snowboarding*


This. Scott will take care of you, and he knows the area well.


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for reply guys. I will definitely be getting with Scott. If I'm gonna spend that much money getting there, I want the best chance of finding good snow.

Thanks again,

Jason


----------

